# Sam Leccia Whacked by NUb Payback



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Ted (WarHorse) delivered an OUTSTANDING payback for the NUb bomb that Sam had sent him a couple weeks ago. See the original thread here.

Now, Ted would never post any of this himself, but I got his reluctant permission to share this with all of you.

Correctly assuming Sam had access to all the cigars he could ever want, Ted wanted to give him something he could never get on his own.

Leaving Sam absolutely speechless, he was presented with an AK-47 bayonet used by an Iraqi insurgent. The pictures don't quite do it justice - it's an awesome piece of equipment.

Ted, you did good!

Hoo-ah, brother!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Ted u are an awesome BOTL... that was very classy move


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome hit!!!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Ditto


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

holly crap that is amazing, very well done my friend very well done


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

very amazing !


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very Very Nice... the AK pigsticker... there are tons here that have been confiscated. I will see what's up. That is an awesome gift anytime. Great Job Sir, Hooah... Thanks Doc for posting this.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great job thats an awsome gift!!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

awesome gesture for a great guy


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

That is just awesome!! WTG!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Awesome just Awesome, Great Gift on the Main Man
Well done Ted


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great hit!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, nice "souvenir" you give to Sam, Ted!! :biggrin:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very cool


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Very nice WarHorse--very nice indeed!*



cboor001 said:


> Very Very Nice... the AK pigsticker... there are tons here that have been confiscated. I will see what's up. That is an awesome gift anytime. Great Job Sir, Hooah... Thanks Doc for posting this.


Very nice WarHorse--very nice indeed!

On another point cboor001 can you get the ones with the AK stuck on them---:roflmao:


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Very nice hand off..


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Way Cool!!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow, that's some crazy stuff! Pretty damn cool! 

CD


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

one of the coolest things ive seen in my short time here.. awesome simply awesome.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Classy hit on a guy that was over due for a strike.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Guys you would have loved it, Sam almost pooped his pants..
Everyone was floored by the unique bomb. I think Sam eventually put it away so that he could get back to work


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

WHOOAH!!!! Ted, ya mightta thought of shave'n off about 1/4 inch of the blade and stuck it in Sma's boney chest..al Le the good ole days!! Sweet hit, SAM...you ARE a lucky man!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice bowie


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice going Ted-
Hope the guy who it was taken off of is taking a dirt nap


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome hit!!!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Guys, thanks for the comments, but I don't think it deserves all the attention. I just intended to give Sam a little something for his generosity towards me and on behalf of all of my brother and sisters in arms who have been on the recieving end of what Sam and the Oliva family have done for our deployed troopers (an example at http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24847 ).
These are some great people and it was an awesome experience to talk one on one with Sam, Jose and the Oliva crew about everything from polictics to the cigar industry. I was humbled to have the opportunity to spend so much time with icons of the industry. Overall....great event!!

Andrew ~ pleasure having met you. We'll go ahead and consider you a satellite member of the KC Nub Crew based on how far you travelled.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, by the way. Another bit of trivia I learned that some of you might already now. Sam also used to wear a uniform in the service of the United States.

Hooah!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Freakin awesome hit!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

That's awesome


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats a Great looking blade


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats really some great gesture..


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet hit!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very cool!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

That an intensely cool gift. Holy crap.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Great thinking!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice work Ted! Thats a great pretty damn cool!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Excellent payback on Sam!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> Very nice WarHorse--very nice indeed!
> 
> On another point cboor001 can you get the ones with the AK stuck on them---:roflmao:


I would love to brother, but I am not sure I can swing that... I will do my best, hahaha.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

WarHorse said:


> Oh, by the way. Another bit of trivia I learned that some of you might already now. Sam also used to wear a uniform in the service of the United States.
> 
> Hooah!


That is Awesome... I hope to have the opportunity to meet him someday. Thanks Sir... take care


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

cboor001 said:


> I would love to brother, but I am not sure I can swing that... I will do my best, hahaha.


:roflmao:--Man what a bomb that would be---:roflmao:


----------

